# TalkClassical rap battle thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a thread to post your TC rap lyrics:

my pal clavi started off with one.



clavichorder said:


> You'd better
> like Medtner
> Because he's lesser known
> Now hear me drone
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Rap battle thread? Easy, I voted for Beethoven. You decide:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bach Angela Hewitt
Does it go, I knew it
Word to your mother on her
Well-Tempered Klavier
Sounds as crazy as Xavier...

clavi will have to head to drop the next verse here .


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

TalkingHead said:


> Rap battle thread? Easy, I voted for Beethoven. You decide:


Beethoven wants Bieber to ask Bach about something


----------

